

Browser breakdown of who's using Basecamp Mobile so far - adamhowell
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2763-basecamp-mobile-whos-using-it-so-far

======
Pewpewarrows
Really? Browser usage metrics after 24 hours? While this might have been
interesting if they did it, say, a week from now, this kind of data is
practically worthless.

~~~
inaequitas
I'm sure they will, but 24 hours after a decently-publicized launch is a good
starting point. I'd be more concerned with how the measurements were taken,
because hitting the page to see how it looks or to bookmark it doesn't really
qualify as 'using' I'd say.

